# Something Never Done Before...



## travisrevell (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Everyone!
I am new to the community here but am very excited to not only learn, but network with other professional composers on this forum.

I am currently working on a portfolio of songs covering a wide variety of genres and would like feedback not only on my music, but advice on how I could best further my composing career.

You can go to my social media pages to check out my music:

https://soundcloud.com/travisrevellcomposer

https://www.facebook.com/travisrevellcomposer

Be sure to check out my newest ambient piece entitled "I Can See The Light"!


----------



## wexberg (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Travis,

As a long time lurker myself, it feels funny to welcome someone to this forum but.. welcome! Lots of great people with a wealth of information to entertain your mind with.

I don't have any constructive feedback but I did listen to all 3 tracks and I really enjoyed them, especially the second half of 'I Can See The Light'! Keep up the good work.


----------



## travisrevell (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks wexberg!


----------

